# A sneak peek at the new 1:144 scale C-57D



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Round 2 has a write-up and lots of pictures of their new 1:144 scale C-57D saucer kit here.

Looks pretty good!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I've built the big one and accurately painting and lighting the interior was the most fun of the kit so I would miss that detail in the smaller kit. I must agree though that it is very difficult to find a place to display that monster! I think I would give this new kit a try if it comes out.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I have the big one and for all the reasons in the article have never built it. I would LOVE to have this smaller version and maybe modify the big kit to be an interior set display piece.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

That is so crazy sexy I want several! 

One assumes that an aftermarket PE set is already in the works, and probably a motor/light deal as well. 

Oh, the potential...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The plastic spring arrangement with the toggle for the landing legs is pretty ingenious. Definitely looking forward to this ... since I have no room to display the 1/72 scale kit sitting in the stash.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Here is the instruction sheet for this model:

http://round2models.com/files/instructions/pol895.pdf

Looks like from the illustrations it was designed for a lighting kit.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

*GREAT NEWS*! I'm really looking forward to this one. Perfect size to play with. I actually started the assembly on the 1/72 hull wedges until I
realized I had nowhere to display it.I also went ahead and did the interior as a stand alone model. This will look good next to it on the shelf. I'll need to
get two, one for in flight with lighting and one gear down. Kudos to Round 2!!:thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Always been a fan of the movie and ship. Never bought the big as it was too big and too much mulah. This one is much better and will need a few. Definately made for lighting. Shouldn't be to hard to stick a small motor in there for the cage to spin either!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

kenlee said:


> Looks like from the illustrations it was designed for a lighting kit.


When it was announced last year R2 spoke about a light kit, and motorized landing gear.

It is too sad that they didn't include an interior. 

I guess I will try to get a 1:72 one just to show the interior sitting next to the 1:144 one.

But I LOVE to read that they didn't segmented the hull parts!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> The plastic spring arrangement with the toggle for the landing legs is pretty ingenious. Definitely looking forward to this ... since I have no room to display the 1/72 scale kit sitting in the stash.


Any chance of a PE interior?:thumbsup:


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

jaws62666 said:


> Any chance of a PE interior?:thumbsup:


Paul, do you see?

I'm not the only one! :wave:

A PE interior, and a clear dome, please...


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Now this is interesting! I love the big interior of the 1/72, but the incorrect exterior profile really kills it. Bolting the wedges together made a strong hull, though it's still a bit unwieldy. Still, I like big models.

Now, the 1/144 look like an accurate exterior at a decent size still, and just begging for lights and a motor.

Sounds like a 1/144 for exterior goodness and a 1/72 interior displayed beside it!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

This looks stupendous--they really went the extra mile with the ramp mechanisms and engine core cage.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I hope there is some type of light kit in the near future. This is one I would like to get.


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

With the release of this kit coming soon it would be neat to see someone do a resin Agnes Moorehead with an ax in her hand, and maybe some U.S. Air Force Space Probe No. 1 decals….


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

johnF said:


> With the release of this kit coming soon it would be neat to see someone do a resin Agnes Moorehead with an ax in her hand, and maybe some U.S. Air Force Space Probe No. 1 decals….


Not to mention the other uses of the model by The Twilight Zone and I think Outer Limits. 

LOTS of aftermarket potential here. 1950's SAC style 'buzz numbers' for the disc or hull. Resin or etch (or both) diorama bits such as tractor and dismounted Blasters. Speculation parts such as the ship mounts for the Blasters. 

Yeah, now I'm getting eager for this


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

A small clear ID monster would be cool, too.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I bought the 1/72 version a while back and was surprised how darn big it was but this looks really nice.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Paul, do you see?
> 
> I'm not the only one! :wave:
> 
> A PE interior, and a clear dome, please...





Even though there's no interior I'd like to see a clear dome too.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Paul, do you see?
> 
> I'm not the only one! :wave:
> 
> A PE interior, and a clear dome, please...


As I said, "I will think about it - no guarantees ". If/when, it will be one intricate set, even if I keep the details simplified.

One thing I noticed in the instructions is that an interior will mean some butchery of the upper hull. The central area will have to be cut out so the lower dome won't be able to be lit or have a motor installed to spin the cage. Of course if you're displaying it as landed, then this won't be a problem.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

johnF said:


> With the release of this kit coming soon it would be neat to see someone do a resin Agnes Moorehead with an ax in her hand, and maybe some U.S. Air Force Space Probe No. 1 decals….


Oh yeah... great Twilight Zone episode!


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

trekkriffic said:


> oh yeah... Great twilight zone episode!


bingo!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Finally, the kit in a manageable size! I might actually get this one!

This could be considered the mother of both the _Jupiter 2_ and the _Enterprise_.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Unfortunately it looks like they are only going with the one staircase, instead of the two the set had. Maybe someone will make a staircase for the second gangplank. I'm hoping that they got the difference in the saucer hulls height, but I believe that they have. The first cutaway drawing they posted did.

But I'm pretty excited about this kit. C-57-D is my favorite spaceship.

David.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Also very excited for this kit.

Over the years I've built a couple different versions of this subject, and it'll be interesting to compare them with the new kit. Like many sci-fi movie miniatures, there were subtle differences between each of the original models, and I'm anxious to see how P.L. decided to reconcile them for the purposes of their 1:114 kit.

Just for the sake of discussion, here's an admittedly lame shot of the "small" studio miniature. I took this at an AMPAS event, under unfavorable photographic/ security conditions, but even here one can discern significant differences between it and the larger FX miniature/ full-scale set.











Below is Bill Malone's _Don Post Studios_ model kit from the early-mid 70's (based, Bill tells me, on the profile of the aforementioned small studio miniature)...











And finally, here's a shot of my buidl-up Lunar Models' version, based on the contours of the full-scale set...










I'm not including a shot of the big P.L. kit here because, frankly, the exterior of that model is so inaccurate as to be irrelevant to this discussion.

So pleased P.L. has seen fit to bring this new kit to market. Can't wait to see what kind of cool aftermarket ad-ons materialize. I've never been much of a diorama guy, but this kit has SO much potential in that department...


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Paulbo said:


> As I said, "I will think about it - no guarantees ".


No pressure. :devil: :wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Krel said:


> . . . C-57-D is my favorite spaceship.


Ha! Who would have thought that, *KREL*? :wave:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Out of curiosity, do we assume the exterior set is 'actual size' or is it yet another case of the set being something like 3/4 scale to the 'reality' of the design due to stage/cost/construction realities?

Granted, with the C-57D we don't have very many visual cues, such as portholes or an obvious interior that needs to be reconciled with the exterior, so 'what you see is what it was' seems to work (and it helps to recall that Forbidden Planet was considered a Big Important Movie and not a throwaway 'for the kiddies' project), but the question should still be considered.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

johnF said:


> With the release of this kit coming soon it would be neat to see someone do a resin Agnes Moorehead with an ax in her hand, and maybe some U.S. Air Force Space Probe No. 1 decals….


You mean something like this?

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Ha! That's awesome!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I want the cat too!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Carson Dyle said:


> I've never been much of a diorama guy, but this kit has SO much potential in that department...


Oh yeah... This is a must for a diorama. Luckily I've got some nice sized canvases set aside for just such an occasion. Got'em half off at _Michaels_! I'm going to try and reproduce the look of the original miniature set using acrylics when the time comes.


----------



## D B R (May 30, 2009)

Put me down for two, I'll use stairs from the in flight version on the landed one.
I hope they come out with a light kit with motor also!


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Carson Dyle said:


> Also very excited for this kit.
> Below is Bill Malone's _Don Post Studios_ model kit from the early-mid 70's (based, Bill tells me, on the profile of the aforementioned small studio miniature)...


He also had the advantage of having copies of the studio blueprints for the miniatures, one of which was published in a Star Log photo book.

The exterior set for C-57-D was built full-scale, but they only built a section of the saucer hull, it didn't even stretch to the third gangplank. They probably couldn't have fit a full saucer in the sound stage.

David.


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

Is this what your talking about Krel?


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

D B R said:


> Put me down for two, I'll use stairs from the in flight version on the landed one.


Now that's a simple but clever solution! 

I will copy that idea.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Krel said:


> Unfortunately it looks like they are only going with the one staircase, instead of the two the set had. Maybe someone will make a staircase for the second gangplank. I'm hoping that they got the difference in the saucer hulls height, but I believe that they have. The first cutaway drawing they posted did.
> 
> But I'm pretty excited about this kit. C-57-D is my favorite spaceship.
> 
> David.


I'm not sure where I read it but the "other stairs" was a loading/unloading conveyor belt like the sneak peak pictures show. If you check the photo in post #35 by John F you will see the short retaining wall minus the hand rail.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

johnF said:


> Is this what your talking about Krel?


Pretty close. I have seen a photo from closer in where you can see that the saucer hull does not reach the gangplank.

enterprise_fan, the conveyer belt comes from the 88 inch miniature. The original intention was to use it for more spfx scenes than than they did. If you watch the movie, the crew disembarks from both gangplanks. The one with the pipe railings was the main entrance, the one with the solid railings was the secondary entrance. Logically, the third gangplank could be the cargo ramp, but I contend that rollers and a winch would be more logical. Less to go wrong,and easier to repair. Although a conveyer belt would be easier to walk up and down if necessary.

David.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Krel said:


> Pretty close. I have seen a photo from closer in where you can see that the saucer hull does not reach the gangplank.
> 
> enterprise_fan, the conveyer belt comes from the 88 inch miniature. The original intention was to use it for more spfx scenes than than they did. If you watch the movie, the crew disembarks from both gangplanks. The one with the pipe railings was the main entrance, the one with the solid railings was the secondary entrance. Logically, the third gangplank could be the cargo ramp, but I contend that rollers and a winch would be more logical. Less to go wrong,and easier to repair. Although a conveyer belt would be easier to walk up and down if necessary.
> 
> David.


It's helps to remember the time period of the filming, and what was happening in Science Fiction at the time. Conveyer Belts were 'in', everything was going to use belts. Roads would vanish in favor of massive high-speed 'belt roads'. I think the endless loop 'man lift' (there was a name for that, I think GE developed them) came into being in the '50s, there was even a thought of replacing the wheels on bombers and cargo planes with belts (so landings and takeoffs on unprepared fields to take place- it was a 'atomic battlefield' thing).

Of course we don't know the intended interior layout of the C-57D, the fact that there SEEMS to be a corridor at the top of the gangway doesn't mean anything to the intent. That curved wall may be only there to hide the stage and framing. 

But if by chance that is supposed to be a radial corridor, connecting the three ramps, leading to cargo bays and interior, that works too.

See, we have that problem. We know the Monster gets in thru the 'heavy duty hatch' (and pushes aside a small winch arm) but is that the ONLY hatch? the MAIN hatch? I'm not sure. 

Lots to to speculate about on that ship. Lots of places for we fansboys to get all het up about interpretations.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

The designers went to scientific institutions for help in the designs, plus I am willing to bet most had military experience. The term heavy duty hatch would indicate cargo, plus you would not have only one point of access, because of possible emergencies.

There is a long thread on the All Sci-Fi site about FP, it has been pointed out that the emblems on the uniforms are based on U.S. WWII Navy emblems.

If you watch the movie you can see people exiting from the left to the gang plank. I don't know if there is a radial corridor, but as it is a spaceship I would think that there is an airlock there for hazardous environments. There would at least be a door to protect the ship from unwanted hitchhikers. :lol: Most likely, there are airlocks that lead to a radial corridor.

The heavy duty hatch may have been the closest to the main gangplank. We will never know. There was originally planned to have a sickbay set, the acceleration bed in "The Invisible Boy" is reported to have been made for, but not used in FP.

One of the members at All Sci-Fi posted the script for FP, it is interesting to see the differences. The control area was suppose to have bee on a deck above the living area. It was probably changed for costs, and to cut down on the camera set-ups.

David.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Fozzie said:


> Round 2 has a write-up and lots of pictures of their new 1:144 scale C-57D saucer kit here.
> 
> Looks pretty good!


I'm finding myself quite interested in this kit ever since I heard of it being developed.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Just so long as it doesn't have grid lines!








I'm kidding, I'm kidding!!!!! :tongue:

I want one!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Aw man, I was hoping it would have grid lines!  Seriously, I might actually buy one of these! It's a good size, and it goes well with my other 1/144 stuff!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

robiwon said:


> Just so long as it doesn't have grid lines!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess we're gonna have to start studying screencaps real close. They just might be there.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Was looking at the first publicity that PL did, the one with the movie photo, and the cutaway drawing. If the model is the same as the drawing, then it looks like they are going with both the to and bottom saucer being the same thickness (height?). Disappointing, if true, but I can live with it... Like I have any choice. :lol:

Examples of what I'm talking about.
http://www.racprops.com/issue4/visit_forbiddenplanet/images/C57DLandingsm.jpg
http://www.racprops.com/issue4/visit_forbiddenplanet/images/C57DRampsSm.jpg

David.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Definitely looking forward to this kit. Lots of cool ways to display it. Plus, easy to paint!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's it. I'm putting grid lines on mine.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

John P said:


> That's it. I'm putting grid lines on mine.


I didn't hear that! I'm putting my hands over my ears and loudly repeating, "Nah, Nah, Nah, Nah..."


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Naw, the counter response is:

"I'm gonna paint mine with Testors Rattlecan Sliver and hang it from a thread!"

(which, amusingly enough, it seems they've made provisions for...  )


----------



## D B R (May 30, 2009)

I was looking at the instruction sheet step 3, the center of part 1 has 8 holes and 2 posts
that look like a place for LEDs and a circuit board, also part 5 you could substitute it for a motor. I think Round 2 is planning a light kit?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I've never built a C57D. This could be fun.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Warped9 said:


> I've never built a C57D. This could be fun.


That's what I'm thinking! :thumbsup: The big one was too big and too much work to get a decent look out of it. Depending on how things go with the lighting of the TOS 1701, I wouldn't mind lighting this one as well.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

D B R said:


> I think Round 2 is planning a light kit?


They announced one when they announced the kit for the first time. Light + motor.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

:woohoo:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

We have to admit we're living in amazing times. The fact that you can buy Star Trek prop toys that are for the most part superior in form and function to the props used on the TV show, and model kits that we can assemble into replicas that operate more or less as the miniatures in the shows and movies we grew up on did--remember when we used to sit around and daydream about this impossible stuff as kids? Now we're getting everything we've ever dreamed of...and yet there are still angry people out there outraged that the stuff isn't even BETTER...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

jbond said:


> We have to admit we're living in amazing times. The fact that you can buy Star Trek prop toys that are for the most part superior in form and function to the props used on the TV show, and model kits that we can assemble into replicas that operate more or less as the miniatures in the shows and movies we grew up on did--remember when we used to sit around and daydream about this impossible stuff as kids? Now we're getting everything we've ever dreamed of...and yet there are still angry people out there outraged that the stuff isn't even BETTER...


I can't agree more. Oh, I don't think that sloppy work should be excused (Revell Enterprise. clearly a LOT of engineering into that but they just didn't get it RIGHT for all that) and there's always room for more, and better. How about a Forbidden Planet 'Blaster and Comm unit' kit, R2? 

But some of the things being said recently just go over the top. Of course, we're fans, that's what we DO, but still. 

Things could be much, much worse.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

jbond said:


> We have to admit we're living in amazing times. The fact that you can buy Star Trek prop toys that are for the most part superior in form and function to the props used on the TV show, and model kits that we can assemble into replicas that operate more or less as the miniatures in the shows and movies we grew up on did--remember when we used to sit around and daydream about this impossible stuff as kids? Now we're getting everything we've ever dreamed of...and yet there are still angry people out there outraged that the stuff isn't even BETTER...


I'm right there with you. Besides the obvious nirvana of the 3 foot TOS _Enterprise_, the phasers, tricorders, and communicators that became available over the past few years are so good that they were even used as screen props in _DS9 _and _Enterprise_. Now that's cool.

And now we have not one, but two versions of the C-57D, a ship that, let's face it, is basically unknown to 99% of the population.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Marco Scheloske said:


> They announced one when they announced the kit for the first time. Light + motor.


:thumbsup:



jbond said:


> We have to admit we're living in amazing times. The fact that you can buy Star Trek prop toys that are for the most part superior in form and function to the props used on the TV show, and model kits that we can assemble into replicas that operate more or less as the miniatures in the shows and movies we grew up on did--remember when we used to sit around and daydream about this impossible stuff as kids? Now we're getting everything we've ever dreamed of...and yet there are still angry people out there outraged that the stuff isn't even BETTER...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Jamie mentioned news about a deluxe version of the kit today on the blog. He says it would be out next year and more news about it is to come. Hopefully this will include a light and motor kit for the engine.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

But no extras like the ID monster, tractor, or Robby/car.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

From the RE-VISIONEERS {Available Soon / Price TBA}
C-57D Main Drive Assembly - accessory/upgrade 
{Large 1/72nd *{scale ?}* & 1/144th/ pending }


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That is FANTASTIC...


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanx! 
R&D: we've done the work & it shows._ {1/350th scale plan 1 sheet}_


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

modeleers said:


> From the RE-VISIONEERS {Available Soon / Price TBA}
> C-57D Main Drive Assembly - accessory/upgrade
> {1/72nd & 1/144th/ pending }


COOL! I want one!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

mach7 said:


> But no extras like the ID monster, tractor, or Robby/car.


You get the ID monster, it's just invisible. The only way to locate it is to follow the trail of holes burned into your workbench.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Looks great, any chance you'd sell me an .stl file.....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

modeleers said:


> From the RE-VISIONEERS {Available Soon / Price TBA}
> C-57D Main Drive Assembly - accessory/upgrade
> {Large 1/72nd *{scale ?}* & 1/144th/ pending }


That is VERY nifty. Probably needs some PE for the support rails used to slide it out and stuff like that. 

And I must have been seeing things, I could have SWORN that for a brief moment there were some blueprints gonna be offered for sale that just about instantly vanished...


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

You saw correctly - I pulled the plan sheet in an attempt to comply with typical policies regarding advertising in an open forum page. The plans are ready but Not for sale {yet} - they are still visible in a previous post.
I am merely attempting to get the word out about the item{s} that my crew have been working on for the past 3 years. 

And yes - there was a system of *tubing* used to remove the Core, we have plan/drawings of those as well, along with several *other* C57D related artifacts that fans have been _Very_ interested in... 

_Some of you might recall the accurate vac dome & landing-pad that I make & offer for the large scale C57D..._


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> You get the ID monster, it's just invisible. The only way to locate it is to follow the trail of holes burned into your workbench.


Silly me!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

OK...so am slow at times...what was that name...wait ..its been a while....wait.....at least over 12 mos...OH yeah! Short Bus Window licker! LOL ...oh wacky fun :tongue:

SO...moving right along.....I just had an epiphany! 

I have always wanted to do the Interior of the larger scale kit but never was
impressed with the amount of work that it would take to get the saucer sections
to look right etc etc.

BUT! With this kit one can display the Small scale Ship along side the lighted
and totally custom interior...Now this is something to be happy about.

Thats my two cents.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

ooooops! - mispost /apologies to all concerned


----------

